# UK family, length of stay after baby born in India



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

Good evening,

I am now at the end of my IVF journey   and can only conclude something doesn't allow me to hold on to otherwise good embryos...

So, I have begun the research phase of my next possible option.

I have read the following on the ISC website:

"Clients from UK must be prepared for a 12 week stay in India after birth of baby as the embassy takes this time to process passports."

I was wondering, is that your experience?

Does this have to be the mother? Or, could it be the father? I know this is probably an insane question. I am the main provider in my family, and I just couldn't take 3 months off work.

How are other people handling this?

Thank you ladies x


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Please see my post on passport application for India x


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi
You may find the following information issued by the Foreign & Commonwealth Office and the Home Office helpful - https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/surrogacy-overseas.
Best wishes

Louisa


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Louisa.Don't know if I read it on the guidelines ,but they also require 4 proofs of  parents ID and address.


----------



## Poddy1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Dear friends. I am new to this forum and not sure if I am posting this in the correct place. My husband and I are going to India in few weeks for DE and surrogacy. 

I hope some of you can advise us on documents we will require at time of bringing our baby home in nine months (hopefully). I know it is early but I would like to be as prepared as possible. 

Any information would be gratefully received. It has taken us nearly 10 years to get to this trip and probably be our last hope of becoming parents. We are going to akanksha clinic in Anand. We are both British citizens but our surrogate is married so will have to deal a more complex process to bring out
R baby home. Thank you in advance


----------

